# My one time best Red Turk discus



## fernface (Mar 9, 2011)

Best discus by Ferny23897482, on Flickr

First time effort using Flickr as opposed to photobox, that i find impossible to get on with now! Hope this has worked!!


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Couple of nice photos of birds :thumbsup: well done .


----------

